# ur furby experience



## piichinu (Jun 7, 2015)

we killed it with a chainsaw

also please view my thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...l-Collectible-for-Furby&p=5080676#post5080676


----------



## Esphas (Jun 7, 2015)

my female cousin tore its beak off as i begged her not to and her younger brother laughed. the last memory i have of it is being on a train on the way back home from my cousins house


----------



## tobi! (Jun 7, 2015)

mine was completely normal.

i had two. my dog destroyed one and the other i gave away.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 7, 2015)

Esphas said:


> my female cousin tore its beak off as i begged her not to and her younger brother laughed. the last memory i have of it is being on a train on the way back home from my cousins house


omg thats so bad did you never see him again


----------



## Esphas (Jun 7, 2015)

piimisu said:


> omg thats so bad did you never see him again


only in my dreams


----------



## piichinu (Jun 7, 2015)

Esphas said:


> only in my dreams


or nightmares


----------



## Peebers (Jun 7, 2015)

I have one of the new ones ( the one u feed with the app ) 

idek its pretty boring. havent touched it in a while. it's just sleeping there..


----------



## Esphas (Jun 7, 2015)

Peebers said:


> I have one of the new ones ( the one u feed with the app )
> 
> idek its pretty boring. havent touched it in a while. it's just sleeping there..


I BET ITLL STILL WORK


----------



## Tao (Jun 7, 2015)

My Furby used to sit in the corner staring at me and feeding on my soul.


I threw it out but I didn't destroy it first, which was a rookie mistake since there's always the chance that it's still out there, searching, stalking, looking to finish what it started. I fear for my life.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 7, 2015)

i never had a furby
can't believe i missed the party smh


----------



## Peebers (Jun 7, 2015)

Esphas said:


> I BET ITLL STILL WORK



oh it does! i just dont really want to feed it.. so needy. ugh. and the voice.

nO


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 7, 2015)

whats a furby 

//googles

- - - Post Merge - - -

it looks creepy


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 7, 2015)

My brother had a witch Furby that used to turn on at night and talk. It was pretty creepy.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 7, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> whats a furby
> 
> //googles
> 
> ...



They're pretty much Gizmo from gremlins mixed with a chicken lol.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 7, 2015)

guys i made a furby art for my friend






dont worry it cant move, youre probably just imagining it


----------



## Saylor (Jun 7, 2015)

One time I was sleeping over at a friend's house and in the middle of the night I rolled over in my sleeping bag and opened my eyes and there was a furby right by my face and it scared me so bad. My friend could've just put it there to scare me but I think it's more likely that it came over to me by itself.


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 7, 2015)

One time I had a Furby that kept making noises and it didn't turn off so we had to put it in the garage


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 7, 2015)

I had furbies all throughout my childhood, but they always seemed to break so easily! Like I'd sneeze and it'd spontaneously combust...
I went through about 6 of them. 
I haven't had the chance to play with the new ones though! I hope they're more durable lol.


----------



## hollowbunnie (Jun 7, 2015)

I never had the official furbies, only the ones from mcdonalds! Looool. I liked the fire one where you could pull his tail and he danced xD


----------



## Espurr96 (Jun 7, 2015)

Unlike most of the internet and people in general, I actually liked Furbies. They were cute and I thought they were cool. Still kinda do, even though I am 18 now.


----------



## Beige (Jun 7, 2015)

i've never had a furby toy but i can imagine collecting them. i did, however, name my first rat Furby. she wasn't quite as creepy as an actual one, though.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 7, 2015)

My friends and I used to play with our Furbees at the park on the jungle gym/castle sort of structure.  Mine fell, and then kept making a crackling gargling noise.  It freaked me out enough on its own, but it stopped after awhile, and I thought it was dead.  When I was sleeping, it started up again and I ran out of my room and slept in the family room until morning and my parents could throw it out for me.


----------



## Ramza (Jun 8, 2015)

I just remember when my sister's furby made telephone noises.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 8, 2015)

i got a yellow furby for christmas last year but 1. furby is scary and 2. i dislike the color yellow up 'til now it haunts my dreams


----------



## wassop (Jun 8, 2015)

i haven't used my furby in at least a year and the other day it got activated without anyone even being near it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 8, 2015)

So I used to live in this house that was overly active as is, and I had two furbies and one of those GIANT furby things, uhhm, WUV LUV's! And I had this big shelf above my closet where I put some stuffed animals and also the furbies and Wuv Luv, well every night I would crawl up on top of my hamper and close all of their eyes because I couldn't stand them watching while I slept. And every night I would get woken up in the middle of the night for no reason, look over, and all of their eyes were back open. I also while taking the batteries out of a Furby, can swear it said "Furby no want die" or something of that nature and it was terrifying. Also had them move and blink while off, or without batteries even in them.

But I had this stuff happen will all of my toys, even the non-electronic ones, a lot of stuff moving in my room, things turning on, so it was more likely the house. But hey, maybe if the toy factory stopped making Ouija boards this wouldn't happen.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 8, 2015)

oh yikes didn't know furbies can make sounds and move omg creepy 

(the one i had was just a normal plush... unless it isnt just a normal one....)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 8, 2015)

tokkio said:


> oh yikes didn't know furbies can make sounds and move omg creepy
> 
> (the one i had was just a normal plush... unless it isnt just a normal one....)



Yeah, they were like little robot things, you pushed down on their tongue to feed them and pet them and talked/sung/clapped to them and they LEARNED from you, so first they were just speaking nonsense stuff then progressively learned English from you the more you played with them, think like Stitch. They would get "dizzy" if you turned them upside down and ask to be put right side up. But a lot of people have experienced them saying things and doing things they weren't "supposed" to.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 8, 2015)

I eventually threw mine away because it would turn on seemingly by itself every few months and scare the **** out of me.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 8, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah, they were like little robot things, you pushed down on their tongue to feed them and pet them and talked/sung/clapped to them and they LEARNED from you, so first they were just speaking nonsense stuff then progressively learned English from you the more you played with them, think like Stitch. They would get "dizzy" if you turned them upside down and ask to be put right side up. But a lot of people have experienced them saying things and doing things they weren't "supposed" to.



lmao damn i didnt know this omg all i thought was that they were plushies that look creepy................. but in general, toys that talk are downright scary......... good thing mine isnt the robot thing


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 8, 2015)

tokkio said:


> lmao damn i didnt know this omg all i thought was that they were plushies that look creepy................. but in general, toys that talk are downright scary......... good thing mine isnt the robot thing



Yeah, I had a lot of electronic toys do weird things. For instance I had a Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz Barbie that would quote things from the movie and also her feet glowed red to light up her shoes, and she would go off all the time, one time I had put her away in my toy bin and _*somehow*_ she ended up behind my door and just started glowing, she normally wouldn't glow unless you pushed her back button and when you did she would also speak so it was just an ominous red glow behind my door and it was terrifying.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

Yeah I had a pink one. I was pretty proud because I "saved" up myself for one back then, they were pretty expensive where I live... But idk, no regrets I suppose, but now I think they are as creepy as clowns.


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 8, 2015)

My old room mate had one that was possessed.  If you turned it on it would start freaking out and making nonstop noises.  It was like it was speaking in tongues.


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2015)

I had mine and then one of its eyelashes fell off and it looked weird so I cut the other ones off and then went out and bought fake eyelashes so now my furby has designer eyelashes


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

Jake. said:


> I had mine and then one of its eyelashes fell off and it looked weird so I cut the other ones off and then went out and bought fake eyelashes so now my furby has designer eyelashes



das v. kawaii. if u had a pink one you could shave it and make it a pretend jigglypuff


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2015)

Noiru said:


> das v. kawaii. if u had a pink one you could shave it and make it a pretend jigglypuff



Mine is Santa Clause one  coz I won it in a competition when I was 5!!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 8, 2015)

I still have 2 perfectly fine from the 90s. They use to sit of my shelf and do nothing, I never touched them. I never found them creepy until I grew older and noticed... why the heck do I have these. I remember I had a friend who had one and it use to creep her the heck out that one night she through it out her window and it got stuck somewhere on her house, making noises. It gave her nightmares as a kid.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Jun 8, 2015)

Furbies are from hell. Never trust them.

*NEVER*

No seriously. I had it since like..2013, it would turn on when no one was around, make weird noises and creepy stuff like that. They're terrifying, and my brother still has his red one hiding in the house somewhere, it's eyes are creepy.

I am going to destroy that red one someday, even though the batteries are dead.



though if urs isn't possessed jake make a v kawaii santa clause because thats amazing okay.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 8, 2015)

:c I actually like furbys I thought they were really cute I had pink baby furby named Lala and white furby with black spots named Coco I wish I still had them

seriously I never found them scary at all and I also never had any issue with them acting up
only time they would start talking is when I forget to turn them off, also not to mention toys like that tend to act up sometimes if they get old, I use to have an Ernie doll that would say stuff when you picked him up or moved him, he soon got old and started going off on his own was it creepy? you bet but it was just due to fact it was getting old. not the work of a demon. ​


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Mine is Santa Clause one  coz I won it in a competition when I was 5!!!



das cool though just paint it pink santa huehue


----------



## Tao (Jun 8, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah, they were like little robot things, you pushed down on their tongue to feed them and pet them and talked/sung/clapped to them and they LEARNED from you, so first they were just speaking nonsense stuff then progressively learned English from you the more you played with them, *think like Stitch*.




They're not like Stitch. You can't remove Stitch's skin to reveal his true form, a horrifying endoskelenton. Proof that Furby's have been sent back from the future to terminate the army of the future that defeats the robot uprising whilst they're still children and can't defend themselves.

Also, apparently the 'learning stuff' was total BS. It already had the phrases in its memory and it was programmed to unlock certain phrases over x period of time to trick people into thinking it could learn. This is because it's evil and shouldn't be trusted. It's proven to trick humans into thinking it can learn when in reality, it eats children and absorbs their knowledge.


Lock your doors, kids. Furby's coming and it's gonna kidnap your parents, then it's gonna get you too!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 8, 2015)

Espurr96 said:


> Unlike most of the internet and people in general, I actually liked Furbies. They were cute and I thought they were cool. Still kinda do, even though I am 18 now.



I've always thought furbies were cute, but I can't deny that my experience with them has been pretty creepy haha. I don't really like any of the newer ones, though.


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 8, 2015)

My friend and I have destroyed multiple gens of furbies. One from 99, one from 2005, and two from 2012


----------



## piichinu (Jun 8, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> My friend and I have destroyed multiple gens of furbies. One from 99, one from 2005, and two from 2012


it's people like you that make me hate australians


----------



## Esphas (Jun 8, 2015)

if anyone has a limited addition king furby that looks like 





please tell me


----------



## piichinu (Jun 8, 2015)

I do


----------



## Esphas (Jun 8, 2015)

piimisu said:


> I do



ur awful


----------



## piichinu (Jun 8, 2015)

Esphas said:


> ur awful



I love my royal furby


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 8, 2015)

I had 2 of them from like a happy meal toy or something when i was a kid.

I didn't pay attention to them and pretty much forgot all about them.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 8, 2015)

My mom bought me one from a garage sale several years ago. It would suddenly turn on in the middle of the night and make noises while I was trying to sleep. I don't know what happened to it.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh I do remember we had a Furby haha, it wasn't mine I don't think, I think it must have been my mum or dad's. It used to just sit on the speaker by the TV. I don't think I ever saw it actually switched on... I didn't think it was creepy at all. I thought they were kinda cute at the time. But I guess now that I'm older and I've seen how people get freaked out by them because they would turn off and on by themselves, then... I can see how some people would see them as being creepy. They're just a bit funny looking. xD


----------



## Pearls (Jun 8, 2015)

I had one when I was 4. I hadn't played with it for ages when I decided to play with it again. It told me there was monsters behind me and I got terrified and wouldn't go near it.


----------



## groovymayor (Jun 8, 2015)

i never had a furby. _however_, i did have those things called pixel chix. it was a little interactive game, pretty fun, also pretty depressing (if you left it alone your character disappears and the house becomes haunted). anyway, when i little we had a big bucket full of toys. i just threw mine in there and left it. a couple nights later i was woken up with, "hello!" just repeating. i knew that voice, i will never forget that voice. it was the pixel chix.


----------



## pillow bunny (Jun 8, 2015)

I had a funky furby. The skin on its beak somehow uh, inverted itself.

- - - Post Merge - - -






- - - Post Merge - - -

did you know that furbies can't actually recognize words or voices? childhood ruined


----------



## piichinu (Jun 8, 2015)

tee pee wawa


----------



## Llust (Jun 8, 2015)

I left mine on the ledge outside my window overnight while it was raining and it wouldn't work afterwards

it died with it's eyes open


----------



## piichinu (Jun 8, 2015)

Soushi said:


> I left mine on the ledge outside my window overnight while it was raining and it wouldn't work afterwards
> 
> it died with it's eyes open


monster


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2015)

Never got one of these things.  They look creepy af


----------



## piichinu (Jun 9, 2015)

Nobody here understands


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

piimisu said:


> tee pee wawa



omg that voice it's so creeeepy. 

also i wonder why i had a pink one it's basically a jigglypuff with fluffy hairs lel


----------



## badcrumbs (Jun 9, 2015)

I had an all black fur Furby and a pastel rainbow-y fur Furby growing up. Making them talk to each other was awesome and I fondly remember the hunt for batteries when they would die. The black one was smashed by my brother and I'm not sure what ever became of the other.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> I had an all black fur Furby and a pastel rainbow-y fur Furby growing up. Making them talk to each other was awesome and I fondly remember the hunt for batteries when they would die. The black one was smashed by my brother and I'm not sure what ever became of the other.



sounds like a cool combo lel. oh yes batteries those were the days, reminds me of my gbc days


----------



## badcrumbs (Jun 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> sounds like a cool combo lel. oh yes batteries those were the days, reminds me of my gbc days



The worst was when the batteries were dying and it would just start talking at night in that low, mumbly, nonsensical tone. Scared the **** out of me so many times.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> The worst was when the batteries were dying and it would just start talking at night in that low, mumbly, nonsensical tone. Scared the **** out of me so many times.



yes or when they went talking just because you walked past it omg


----------



## Esphas (Jun 9, 2015)

it always creeped me out how they were capable of a lot more than what was on the box


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

Esphas said:


> it always creeped me out how they were capable of a lot more than what was on the box



lol this. cant let the dark side out though lol


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

Ew i never got one but everytime i went to my friends house she had three of them on her windowsill and i pooped myself evrytiem


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Ew i never got one but everytime i went to my friends house she had three of them on her windowsill and i pooped myself evrytiem



damn lotta washing pantsu


----------



## Moddie (Jun 10, 2015)

I had a few of the old ones, I always found them creepy.


----------



## tumut (Jun 10, 2015)

Thank god I never had one of these ugly things.


----------



## Feloreena (Jun 10, 2015)

I had one of these ones:







I used to like tipping it upside down a lot. Then I asked it if it liked my dog and it said no. Then it was banished to the shelf for the rest of it's days.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 10, 2015)

Slye said:


> Thank god I never had one of these ugly things.


excuse you



Feloreena said:


> I had one of these ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


send it to me


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

piimisu said:


> excuse you
> 
> 
> send it to me



lolol omg i remember i held mine upside down too mango


----------



## piichinu (Jun 10, 2015)

OH MY GOD
[5:33:00 PM] ꒰⑅ᵕ༚ᵕ꒱˖♡ Penguinesque: IM NOT MAKING THIS UP
[5:33:03 PM] ꒰⑅ᵕ༚ᵕ꒱˖♡ Penguinesque: U KNOW HOW I MENTIONED
[5:33:05 PM] ꒰⑅ᵕ༚ᵕ꒱˖♡ Penguinesque: SATANIC FURBIES
[5:33:15 PM] ꒰⑅ᵕ༚ᵕ꒱˖♡ Penguinesque: I DECIDED TO GOOGLE THAT BC I THOUGHT THERE WOULD BE SOME COOL IMAGES OF THAT
[5:33:16 PM] ꒰⑅ᵕ༚ᵕ꒱˖♡ Penguinesque: SO I TYPE
[5:33:20 PM] ꒰⑅ᵕ༚ᵕ꒱˖♡ Penguinesque: SATANIC FURBY
[5:33:22 PM] ꒰⑅ᵕ༚ᵕ꒱˖♡ Penguinesque: HIT GOOGLE IMAGES
STOP
[5:33:44 PM] ꒰⑅ᵕ༚ᵕ꒱˖♡ Penguinesque: AND I CLICKED THE ONE WITH THE DEVIL STAR
[5:33:53 PM] ꒰⑅ᵕ༚ᵕ꒱˖♡ Penguinesque: AND WHEN I WENT TO CLOSE IT MY POWER WENT OUT FOR A SECOND
[5:34:01 PM] ꒰⑅ᵕ༚ᵕ꒱˖♡ Penguinesque: LIKE MY PC TURNED OFF MY LAMP FLICKERED

IT WAS THIS ONE http://static.fjcdn.com/comments/Ww...mercial+_16573b9cf5ba9bddd4ad8d76a25af02e.jpg


----------



## Jacklives (Jun 10, 2015)

Mine was in our trunk for an entire roadtrip and wouldn't shut up the entire way there and back. Fortunately one of my friends decided it would be a good idea to throw it against a wall for some reason and then my furby proceeded to just scream and go "Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh" constantly until we took its batteries out. I bought the furby guide book and it didn't seem to help at all so mine must have been having some sort of factory defected spawn of the underworld. It's still in my house and I honestly don't know why because its become an icon of shame at this point.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

piimisu said:


> OH MY GOD
> [5:33:00 PM] ꒰⑅ᵕ༚ᵕ꒱˖♡ Penguinesque: IM NOT MAKING THIS UP
> [5:33:03 PM] ꒰⑅ᵕ༚ᵕ꒱˖♡ Penguinesque: U KNOW HOW I MENTIONED
> [5:33:05 PM] ꒰⑅ᵕ༚ᵕ꒱˖♡ Penguinesque: SATANIC FURBIES
> ...



i want to click the picture but alas i am home alone and scared


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2015)

piimisu said:


> OH MY GOD
> [5:33:00 PM] ꒰⑅ᵕ༚ᵕ꒱˖♡ Penguinesque: IM NOT MAKING THIS UP
> [5:33:03 PM] ꒰⑅ᵕ༚ᵕ꒱˖♡ Penguinesque: U KNOW HOW I MENTIONED
> [5:33:05 PM] ꒰⑅ᵕ༚ᵕ꒱˖♡ Penguinesque: SATANIC FURBIES
> ...



Oh god, that's some scary stuff.  I am NOT clicking that link


----------



## tokkio (Jun 11, 2015)

piimisu said:


> OH MY GOD
> [5:33:00 PM] ꒰⑅ᵕ༚ᵕ꒱˖♡ Penguinesque: IM NOT MAKING THIS UP
> [5:33:03 PM] ꒰⑅ᵕ༚ᵕ꒱˖♡ Penguinesque: U KNOW HOW I MENTIONED
> [5:33:05 PM] ꒰⑅ᵕ༚ᵕ꒱˖♡ Penguinesque: SATANIC FURBIES
> ...



someone pls click the link and see what is is omg im so curious but also scared


----------



## Benevoir (Jun 11, 2015)

piimisu said:


> http://static.fjcdn.com/comments/Ww...mercial+_16573b9cf5ba9bddd4ad8d76a25af02e.jpg


I accidentally hovered my mouse over the image and it made me flinched a little lol


----------



## tokkio (Jun 11, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> I accidentally hovered my mouse over the image and it made me flinched a little lol



pls click it and share your experience


----------



## Benevoir (Jun 11, 2015)

tokkio said:


> pls click it and share your experience


It only enlarged the image thus increasing my trauma even further. Thanks tokkio >:^((

it's ok to click the link guys I only had my soul removed in the process


----------



## tokkio (Jun 11, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> It only enlarged the image thus increasing my trauma even further. Thanks tokkio >:^((
> 
> it's ok to click the link guys I only had my soul removed in the process



omg surry buddy :^)) 

so no spoopy happenings then?


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 11, 2015)

I remember wanting a Furby so badly. One morning I woke up and my parents had left a furby right next to me in bed as a surprise, so when I moved it started to move and make noises. Scared the hell out of me.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

dat satan furby XD


----------



## piichinu (Jun 11, 2015)

maybe it was just a coincidence that my power went out


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

piimisu said:


> maybe it was just a coincidence that my power went out


oh god this is creeps


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2015)

piimisu said:


>



That's creepy af


----------



## Paranoid (Jun 15, 2015)

I was pretty obsessed with them and other "virtual pets" when I was a kid.
I had one original Furby, a baby, and then this one that came out a few years back that had a rubber face
and wasn't very cute to look at. xD

I dunno about the newish ones with the light up face and stuff. =o


----------



## piichinu (Jun 15, 2015)

i dont like the new ones im a 90s kid


----------



## pippy1994 (Jun 15, 2015)

I remember wanting one and getting a plush one in the mail, I was disappointed because I thought it was going to be the real thing. I think it was Christmas when I got the real thing, it was the exact same design as the miniature one I had.

A few years ago I was going through my old toys to sell, the voice box on my furby was broken and I think I chucked it. >.<


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 15, 2015)

I got a cool santa furby for christmas from my american grandmother one year, and it was fun up until it turned on *without* batteries in it. Then it traumatised me for life. |:


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 15, 2015)

my grandma (rest in peace) gave me a cute pink one when i was little


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 15, 2015)

um im actually scared of furbys because they turn on without batteries
and because they have weird voices imo
kill it with a chainsaw!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2015)

Rosie :) said:


> um im actually scared of furbys because they turn on without batteries
> and because they have weird voices imo
> kill it with a chainsaw!



oh god yes they were way too sensitive they reacted to like everything kek


----------



## zeoli (Jun 15, 2015)

I had one and as all furbies do, it'd start talking in the middle of the night in the room next to mine and scare me really bad 
when we moved, we left it at that house...in that room still...LOL


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2015)

Oliy said:


> I had one and as all furbies do, it'd start talking in the middle of the night in the room next to mine and scare me really bad
> when we moved, we left it at that house...in that room still...LOL



poor peeps moving there if they ever did lol.


----------



## Damien Collier (Jun 15, 2015)

i had so many furbys as a kid? it was really weird. my mom hated it so much and one day she just trashed all of them. i wonder where they went.


----------



## xiaonu (Jun 17, 2015)

As a kid, I loved furby's. I had a furby cd rom game. It was so adorable.
My first furby was grey with a pink belly and black spots. Then when furby babies came out, it got real.
I had a pastel pink and blue furby baby and it cried all the time if it was dark. The two furbies rarely seemed to communicate to eachother though. It got the hiccups alot. 

Then I collected alot of furby mcdonalds toys like the plush keychains and plastic toys.
I still have alot of furbies from thrift shops that my dad found. A shell shaped furby, and other designs. The new furby (rubber beak) was also one I owned as I was a little older. I didn't really like the new design but it was more talkative and actually had an off button so I could sleep.

I never did get the newest furby with the light up eyes. I guess it reminded me of that robot pet called poo chi and meow chi from the 90s, which I also had. I tried to get my furbies and my meowchi to interact but it didn't work lol


----------



## Mayor Rose (Jul 15, 2015)

_Horror_


----------



## mintellect (Jul 16, 2015)

When I was younger, a kid brought her Furby to school. It seemed pretty cool but whenever we pulled its tail it would become angry and possessed and it took like 10 minutes to calm it down. It was red, I think, can't really remember.


----------



## iamnothyper (Jul 16, 2015)

i was in a public speaking class in college and one of my speeches was about how furbyis are evil and are going to take over the world. i passed with flying colors.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 16, 2015)

aw furbies are fantastic, fluffy colorful and cute I love em yeeee <3


----------



## JellyDitto (Jul 16, 2015)

Y'all got issues. The only furby I ever had was an adorable little white fluffball. The first furby I ever got was a couple of years ago. It was the new white one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I loved and cherished it like it was my own child It had the normal, happy personality, but once in a while my sister or mom would play with it and completely mess up its personality. on a scale of 1-10 on how pissed I was, it was about 23. Now it's just sitting on my bedroom shelf with dead batteries in it. I don't really bother to care for it anymore.


----------



## iamnothyper (Jul 16, 2015)

^ don't u think it looks high tho?


----------



## kayleee (Jul 16, 2015)

I had one as a kid and I kept it in my closet and one night I forgot to close my closet door but I was too scared to get up and do it and I could see the furby sitting on the shelf staring at me and I literally **** you not it turned on. By itself I threw it away the next day

I actually have had that happen to me a lot where like electronic toys turn on at night like I had a techno electronic dog thing that would turn on and bark and walk around at night sometimes. I think it has something to do with the batteries being low?? Or maybe that's just the excuse my mom gave me because she knew they were actually possessed

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellyDitto said:


> Y'all got issues. The only furby I ever had was an adorable little white fluffball. The first furby I ever got was a couple of years ago. It was the new white one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg they actually have different personalities? Mine would always be like angry and it would hiss at me obviously I didn't care for it properly


----------



## peppy villager (Jul 16, 2015)

i thought this said ur furry experience


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 16, 2015)

I got one for Christmas when I was little and didn't think much of it. I thought it looked weird but wasn't scared of it. I think I played with it like once then moved on to my Barbies, lol


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 16, 2015)

i literally threw mine out my window and watched it splatter on the ground

i dont remember why i did it, probably because it was creepy and satanic

i then had to go clean up the remains before my mom got home >.>


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jul 16, 2015)

I used to really really want a Furby back in the 1990s, but I just never got one. When they got re-released in the recent years I took one look at them and questioned why I ever wanted such a scary looking toy @_@


----------



## mintellect (Jul 17, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> i literally threw mine out my window and watched it splatter on the ground
> 
> i dont remember why i did it, probably because it was creepy and satanic
> 
> i then had to go clean up the remains before my mom got home >.>



Oh gosh...


----------

